

I want to build a "market research tool" - lobodo

Hello guys,<p>I want to build a tool which does market research for you(such as scrapps potential customer emails, lists up numbers...)<p>Does such a tool currently exists? What features should such a tool have? When you have a magic wand, how should your perfect market research software look like?<p>greetings and thx in advance for your replies!
======
lobodo
_push_

